# Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee



## danig (17. März 2018)

Hi zusammen

Fahre im Mai für ein paar Tage mit der MS Seho von Heiligenhafen aus Dorsche ärgern.

Nun ist das mein erstes mal vom Kutter aus und wollte fragen ob man mir eine Rute für maximal 80€ empfehlen kann.
Als Rolle würde eine Penn Slammer 360 drauf kommen.
Es soll sowohl mit Gummifischen als auch mit Pilker gefischt werden vielleicht kann man mir hier gleich noch Tipps für die gewichte geben 

Schon einmal danke 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Budi (17. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Moin,
also normal reicht eine Spinnrute fürs Gummifisch angeln(20-50g WG) falls vorhanden. Wenn die See etwas rauer sein sollte dann würde ich die Sportex Jolokia Pilk Black 70-150g WG empfehlen.


----------



## renrök (17. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Bei deiner Rolle sollte das Wurfgewicht feststehen.
Auf die schnelle hab ich die hier gefunden:
https://www.am-angelsport-onlinesho...zTITyC5jzI7G0sPj5kUEdTHON9q59AZRoCpj8QAvD_BwE

Ob die hält, was sie verspricht? Keine Ahnung?
Persönlich fisch ich die Team Daiwa, die würde passen. Gibt es immer mal im Angebot.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Hi. Ich kann mich bastido nur anschließen. Die Rute ist richtig gut und man kann sie auch zur Hechtangrlei nutzen. Sollte die Rute über dem Budget liegen, würde ich mir mal die Magna Baltic Ruten ansehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heilbutt (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*



bastido schrieb:


> Balzer 71 ° North Nano Baltic Sea. Entweder bis 125g oder bis 185g je nach Vorliebe, vielfach bewährte Ostseepilke, unverwüstlich, leicht und sensibel mit ordentlich Reserven. Meine ist jetzt 12 Jahre bei mir, der Blank ist unverändert und immer noch am Markt weil wirklich gut.
> Ich bin ansonsten keine Balzer Fan aber die würde ich immer wieder kaufen.
> https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-edition-71-north-nano-baltic-sea-125



Ja das ist eine bekannt gute Rutenserie.
Aber für meinen Geschmack "too much" für die Ostsee.
Ich würde auch eine "schwere" Spinnrute mit max. 80gr. WG vorziehen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Auf der Rute muss ja nicht unbedingt Pilkrute stehen, um damit pilken bzw. mit Gummifisch angeln zu können. Ich benutze seit Jahren schwere Spinnruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von z.B. 40-80 oder 50-100 Gramm. Und bei bestimmten Bedingungen reichen mir auch 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

Ich kenne zwar die von bastido vorgestellte Balzer nicht, aber ich denke sie scheint schon eine Rute zu sein, die deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*



bastido schrieb:


> Hast Du absolut recht, gerade vom Kleinboot ist die 50g Spinnrute meistens erste Wahl, dann gerne auch kürzer.



Dann noch flaches Wasser, Sonnenschein, Frühjahr und Dorsche, die den Sandaalen nachstellen, dazu und der Angeltag ist perfekt. #h


----------



## Gambolputty (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*



bastido schrieb:


> Balzer 71 ° North Nano Baltic Sea. Entweder bis 125g oder bis 185g je nach Vorliebe, vielfach bewährte Ostseepilke, unverwüstlich, leicht und sensibel mit ordentlich Reserven. Meine ist jetzt 12 Jahre bei mir, der Blank ist unverändert und immer noch am Markt weil wirklich gut.
> Ich bin ansonsten keine Balzer Fan aber die würde ich immer wieder kaufen.
> https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-edition-71-north-nano-baltic-sea-125



Ich bin vor 5 Jahren auf diese Rute über positive Berichte in diesem Forum gekommen. Als ich sie dann erstmalig in meinen Händen hielt, war ich zunächst skeptisch. Denn im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten mit ähnlichen Wurfgewichtsbereichen ist sie wirklich extrem leicht und sensibel, kam mir für Kuttereinsätze fast schon zu "soft" vor. Aber im Praxiseinsatz wurde ich dann eines Besseren belehrt, die Rute ist einfach ein Traum (und die beste, die ich auch heute noch im Einsatz habe). Wurfgewichte bis 125g kein Problem, auch bei harter Drift und starkem Seegang prima, toller Kontakt zum Köder. Eine Investition, die sich absolut gelohnt hat.


----------



## danig (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Hi.

Dann Danke für die Antworten werde mir jetzt die baltic sea 125 in 2.40m bestellen auch wenn sie leicht überm budget is ^^

gruß
Daniel


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Daniel, wenn es dein Budget zuläßt, dann nimm die Rute in 2,80m. 2,40m wäre mir auf dem Kutter zu kurz, die ist besser fürs Kleinboot. Ich würde hier sogar die in 3,20m nehmen, aber die liegt deutlich über deinem Budget und es kommt auch nicht jeder mit dieser Rutenlänge klar.


----------



## danig (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

ok danke dann schaue ich mal ob die 40€ mehr drinnen wären  vermute aber warscheinlich nicht ;(


----------



## Jan1982 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

oder die hier...

https://www.ms-angelshop.de/de/zebco-cosmos-sea-jig-2-40-m-50-130-g.html

Sollte den Zweck voll erfüllen und spart noch Budget... Kostet knapp 30


----------



## punkarpfen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Oder du abonnierst für 2 Jahre Kutter und Küste und holst dir die Rute als Prämie mit 50 Euro Zuzahlung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matze 28 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Moinsen, ich Fische seit etlichen Jahren die Never Crack von WTF in 2.40m  auch mit der Penn Slammer 360er und 0.17er Crystal Fireline. Allerdings vom Kleinboot aus
Bis jetzt alles gut raus bekommen ;-) 
Gruß matze


----------



## danig (23. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

hi
Also es ist die baltic sea 125 in 2.80m geworden 

Danke an die Helfer 

gruß
Daniel


----------



## punkarpfen (23. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Eine super Rute

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gambolputty (23. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*



danig schrieb:


> hi
> Also es ist die baltic sea 125 in 2.80m geworden
> 
> Danke an die Helfer
> ...



Top! #6

Berichte mal nach dem ersten Einsatz.


----------



## buttweisser (23. März 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Bitte, bitte und viel Spaß damit. #h


----------



## danig (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche (leichte) Pilkrute für die Ostsee*

Hi
So bin von meinen 4 tagen fischen zurück und muss sagen die Rute war genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Haben gut gefangen und Spaß hat es auch gemacht 
nochmal Danke an alle.
mfg
daniel


----------

